# taille de la mallette Imac 20 pouce



## landrih (30 Janvier 2006)

voila, je vis a rabat.
il existe un apple store a des prix de dingues ( c'est du vol...)
je souhaite donc rentrer en france en fevrier pour acheter un imac G5 20 pouce , et le ramener au maroc.
MAIS... pour le ramener en avion , je souhaite le prendre en cabine et pas le laisser en soute. 
pour cela, j'aurais besoin de connaitre la taille de la malette dans laquelle est vendu ce 20 pouces.
merci bien.


----------



## landrih (1 Février 2006)

personne n 'a d idée????


----------



## dani (1 Février 2006)

Pour la mienne, cela fait 60 cm x 57 cm (epaisseur 24 cm)

Attention, c'est la boîte du premier iMac G5 20 pouces sorti  le 31 aout 2004 (pardon, presenté le 31 aout 2004 par Phil Shiller) car livré fin novembre 2004, 

Que c'était long d'attendre à cette époque


----------



## landrih (1 Février 2006)

merci bien, ca rentre en cabine.


----------

